# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Libro para iniciarse

## zarkov

No, no es el hilo de por qué libro empiezo.

¿Qué libro podría ser adecuado para que un tierno infante de siete años se inicie en la magia? Ayudado por sus sufridos progenitores, claro.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Se trata de alguien conocido? ¿Sus sufridos progenitores saben de magia?

Me parece una edad demasiado temprana para hacer un aprendizaje no tutelado. A ver si me explico:

Evidentemente una caja de Magia Borrás puede caer en la mano de cualquiera y el poseedor puede destrozar los juegos revelándoselos a todo bicho viviente.

Creo que el caso es adentrar 'seriamente' a un niño en la magia y esto considero que ha de hacerse con la ayuda de alguien cercano que sepa de magia o será un caso peor d econocimiento más avanzado y mayor destrozo. 

Lo que quiero decir es que no sólo hay que encontrar un libro que inicie en la magia, sino que haga comprender al niño la imoprtancia de todo el conjunto (secreto, representación, actaución, ensayo....). 

¿tiene un niño de 7 años, de los de hoy en día, capacidad para leer y comprender un libro en ese sentido el solito? Lo dudo....

Sin embargo.... la pregunta me interesa. Lo que he dicho antes no es por fastidiar al ruso, sino todo lo contrario. Pretendo ampliar las premisas para que la recomendación sea más útil.

----------


## ignoto

Si es por algo en concreto, me mandas tu dirección por MP.

Si es una pregunta hecha por preguntar, te diré que lo mejor es asistir a un taller de magia.
Ellos aprenden allí de forma divertida.
Después, mejor no insistir. Hasta los 9 ó 10 años, como mínimo, no tendrán la constancia necesaria.

Hasta la fecha, los diferente libros que se han publicado al respecto me parecen todos patéticos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Buen consejo, Ignito.

Efectivamente lo de la constancia es clave. Mi hijo, de 6 años, ya hace cositas, pero le cuesta lo de ensayar. Por supuesto que no le presiono. 

Tiene un par de jueguecillos (caja desaparición moneda y colouring book con las ceras mágicas) que hace más o menos bien, pero no le doy más, a pesar de su insistencia, porque es demasiado pronto.

Aprovecho para decir que Murphy tiene un espectáculo para niños en Madrid (Teatro Gran Vía) que tiene buena pinta para irse iniciando.

----------


## zarkov

No es preguntar por preguntar (¿cuándo he hecho yo eso?   :Lol:  )

Esta criatura parece ser que busca ya usos distintos a los originales a los elementos del magia borrás. Aparentemente tiene mucho interés y de alguna manera intenta realizar efectos que "inventa" ella misma. Vamos, que parece que hay afición.
Evidentemente no será capaz de manejar conceptos como los que expone O'Malley (no sé si yo los manejo). Pero se trata de saber si existe algo a su medida.
Los padres, muggles total (ya sé por experiencia lo que eso significa).

En fin, la idea de los talleres es interesante y si alguien puede facilitarme información al respecto en Madrid estaré agradecido.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ojito, que yo hablaba de esos conceptos 'adaptados para niños', que se puede hacer.

Gran vía pequeño teatro.
Gran escuela de magia con el mago Murphy
Sábados y domingos 12:30 y 17:00
Entradas en Taquilla o en el 'Chasco Británico'

Creo que iré con mi hijo.

----------


## Mifune

En cuanto a libros para niños he visto uno hace poco en una librería. En él se explica a hacer un FP con esparadrapo, una bolsa de cambio, una desaparición con cajas de cartón y alguna cosa más. También explica como realizar los efectos (Distraer la atención del FP por ejemplo). Desde mi absoluta falta de criterio me pareció correcto para niños. Si os interesa os puedo dar el título y quizá alguien más capacitado podría echarle un vistazo y dar su opinión sobre este y recomendarselo a Zarkov.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bien, entiendo que no es violar ninguna regla dar datos del libro. Adelante!

----------


## Mifune

Muy bien, procedamos. El título es "El libro de magia" de Jane Bull, pertenece a una colección de muchos libros de distintas aficiones. Esta navidad buscando cosas para los sobrinos les eché un vistazo y me parecieron interesantes.

----------


## zarkov

Gracias Mifune.
Me lo apunto para echarle un vistazo.

----------


## ernestomisterio

Sí hay libros para que los niños de esa edad se inicien y además están bastante bien.

3 ejemplos:

- ABRACADABRA (Magia para niños) 
   50 divertidos trucos mágicos de Steve Charney
   editorial ONIRO
   ISBN: 84-9754-111-1

- MAGIA PARA NIÑOS
  Susaeta ediciones
  ISBN: 84-305-9631-3

- EL GRAN LIBRO DE MAGIA DE LAS TRES MELLIZAS
  Ed. Destino
  ISBN: 84-08-06682-X

Espero que os sirvan ls referencias.

----------


## Dramagic

MAGIA BORRAS

Con la caja, y el librito y la supervisión de un "mago" se pueden hacer cosas increibles. 

Os recuerdo que vienen juegos clásicos, juegos de vernon, de slydini, juegos comerciales...

----------


## Noelia

Hay otro que se llama MERLIN'S MAGIC, que es un poco más económico que MAGIA BORRAS y viene con más juegos.

----------


## ignoto

Entre otros lleva:
De seda a huevo.
Un vaso espejo.
Bolas de manipulación.
Una caja de cambio.
Y bastantes mas.

P.V.P. 10 euros.

Nota: el vaso espejo es casi de la misma calidad que uno que vi en una feria mágica y por el que me pedían bastante mas.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Sí hay libros para que los niños de esa edad se inicien y además están bastante bien.
> 
> 3 ejemplos:
> 
> - ABRACADABRA (Magia para niños) 
>    50 divertidos trucos mágicos de Steve Charney
>    editorial ONIRO
>    ISBN: 84-9754-111-1
> 
> ...


Ayer, paseando por una librería de mi pueblo fui a dar con el de "Abracadabra (magia para niños)", y la verdad es que está muuuuy bien.

Empieza hablando de la caracterización del personaje a interpretar, introduce en temas como la misdirection, y lleva 50 trucos. La verdad es que todos los libros para niños sobre magia que había visto hasta ahora eran simples recopilaciones de trucos. En este se insiste en la necesidad de divertir, llenar los huecos de las actuaciones... en definitiva, que trata un montón de temas importantes a tener en cuenta a la hora de hacer magia y que nunca había visto en un libro para niños. 
Un punto que me gustó mucho es que insiste mucho en la necesidad de ensayar, y pone ejemplos de que pasa si no ensayas lo suficiente.
Y todo ello explicado de una manera muy amena y muy divertida.
La verdad es que me sorprendió mucho. Explica muy bien temas que en un principio no se te ocurrirían explicar a un niño que quiere iniciarse en la magia, por que en un principio crees que no pueda entender.
Si a un niño pensais regalarle un pack de magia borras, hechadle un vistazo antes a este libro. Al fin y al cabo, yo creo que las instrucciones que vienen en el juego deben ser algo tediosas de seguir, y en cambio el libro es muy divertido y facil de seguir. Aparte de tocar otros temas magicos aparte de explicar juegos.
Casi me atrevería a decir que es el 'Esto es Magia' para niños.

----------


## Magia21***

> Bien, entiendo que no es violar ninguna regla dar datos del libro. Adelante!


che Magic O'Malley como haces para que abajo de tu imagen diga irlandes yo quiero que la mia diga argentino jajajajajj :D :p

----------


## Cuasimago

Hola zarkov.

A mi hija le gusta mucho *"El libro de magia más divertido"* de Ian Keable, Editorial Pearson/Alhambra. http://www.pearsoneducacion.com/resultado.asp?id=6191 

Son 192 páginas y viene ilustrado con grandes fotografias a color. Debajo de cada fotografia va explicando el efecto.

Los juegos son muy variados, y bonitos. Cartomagia, magia de cerca, mentalismo...

Además cuenta la historia de la magia y viene con la biografia de grandes magos y magas.

Muy, muy pero que muy recomendable.

Un saludo.

----------


## MagoJaume

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Bien, entiendo que no es violar ninguna regla dar datos del libro. Adelante!
> 
> 
> che Magic O'Malley como haces para que abajo de tu imagen diga irlandes yo quiero que la mia diga argentino jajajajajj :D :p


Es una de las opciones que tiene el foro, aunque no es algo que pueda editar el usuario, sino que lo hace el administrador del foro, aunque por no desviarnos del tema principal dejemoslo en que es una opcion avanzada que configura el admin.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ayer, paseando por una librería de mi pueblo fui a dar con el de "Abracadabra (magia para niños)", y la verdad es que está muuuuy bien.
> 
> Empieza hablando de la caracterización...... es el 'Esto es Magia' para niños.


Manel, Tomo buena nota de tus comentarios. A ver si lo localizo y le echo una ojeada para comentarlo.




> che Magic O'Malley como haces para que abajo de tu imagen diga irlandes yo quiero que la mia diga argentino jajajajajj  :p


Es un 'derecho adquirido' por los servicios prestados al foro.   :Wink:

----------

